# My new cutting horse! Name ideas welcome...



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

I posted pictures on here a couple weeks ago of my palomino mare that I had to sell in order to help pay for a cutting horse....well I found him! This gorgeous boy made the 8 hr road trip home with me yesterday, and was a perfect angel in the trailer. His name is "Kit Down N Dirty" AKA "Buddy." He is a 5 yr old out of Kit Dual. I'm warming up to the name Buddy, but am open to other name suggestions. I've also thought of "Dually" pronounced Doo-Lee, because of his pedigree (and his huge back end!) Very excited to start riding this boy, just wanted to share!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

wow that back end is enough to block out the sun! ha. hes gorgeous


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice boy! 

I know it's lame but I thought of the name Copper...lol


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

What a tank! Nice!
I like Dually as well. Or Poco, or Butch lol


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

ugh i love Kit Dual horses


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

To quote a movie _"You could park a buick in the shadow of that butt"_

Dually is a good name for your handsome new boy. Or Tank.


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Keep the name ideas comin


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

And Dually is lookin like it may be a winner


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought of Tonka


----------



## Barrels4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2011)

Hes gorgeous! He does look like a Dually!


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Barrels4lyfe - love ur signature quote! might have to steal that  and thanks! I'm very excited about him


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! Love the name Dually for him!! He sure is a looker!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!! Love the name Dually but also like Tank and Tonka too.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

You guys look GREAT together!  He's very handsome. He looks like a "Jake" to me.


----------



## samantha6198 (Nov 3, 2011)

What a tank! He is so handsome  I vote Dually also.


----------



## Barrels4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2011)

cowgirlnay said:


> Barrels4lyfe - love ur signature quote! might have to steal that  and thanks! I'm very excited about him


Lol. I know I love it! 
Yep.


----------



## northumberlandcowgirl (Sep 11, 2011)

what about max, rusty, guiness or nugget


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

decided to name him Dually, it seemed to fit the best, since he's out of Kit Dual, and he is also double or "dual" bred Smart Little Lena in his bloodlines... he seems to like it


----------

